# Driving in Greece



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am hoping to bring my lovely car back to Greece with me so I wondering if anyone has already done this. Do I need to change it to a Greek register and how much does this cost? (the car is only a small 3 year old citreon), If not then are there any companies that specialise in insurance for foreign cars... how much should I expect to pay? Also if I keep an english plate what do I do about tax and MOT - any help would be great so thanks in advance


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

the following information may help and has been taken and is quoted directly from a book called "Living in Crete" by Carol Palioudakis....

"Importing a Car

EU citizens are free to circulate in Greece in their EU state registered car for six months without customs controls. After six monhts the car must be re-exported or cleared through customs. Generally speaking it is still an expensive and complicated exercise to permanently import a car into Greece. Although officially there is no Import Tax within the EU, Greece charges a 'registration tax' on vehicles imported for longer than six months and this can be high, even on old second hand models. Basically their own form of import tax! It is worked out on a percentage of the value of a new car, with a sliding scale for older vehicles, and it appears to be open to interpretation by the customs officer in charge.

If you are intending to stay longer than six months it may be wise, and most likely cheaper, to buy a new or second hand car in Greece. However for those who wish to persevere, you will find below the official information on the documentation and conditions for car importation to Greece from other EU countries...."

If you are still interested in the further information, feel free to message me and I will send it to you or respond to this and I will add it as and when you request it...

Hope it assists.


----------

